# LED- oder LCD-TV



## | Ace | (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle netten Helfer/Berater,

ich überlege mir ein neues TV-Gerät anzuschaffen, nur weiß ich nicht ob ich ein LCD Fernseher nehmen soll oder lieber einen LED. Wichtig ist mir das er FULL-HD unterstützt, da ich meine X360 anschließen möchte. In geraumer Zeit vermutlich auch eine PS3.
Genutz wird er eher fürs Zocken (über XBOX), Filme anschauen (über PC oder USB Schnittstelle am TV, fals sowas möglich ist) und eher selten fürs normale analoge TV-Programm.
Vom preislichem her sind maximal 800€ drin, wodurch die Auswahl schon stark eingeschränkt wird denke ich mal. Da ich vom LED bisher nur gutes gehört/gelesen habe über das Bild, habe ich momentan zwei im Blick, wobei mir die Unterschied bei den beiden nicht ganz klar sind. Mal abgesehen vom Preis und der Bezeichnung ^^
Samsung UE 32 B 6000 VPXZG 81,3 cm 16:9 Full-HD: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Samsung UE 32 B 7000 WWXXC 81,3 cm 16:9 Full-HD: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die B7000 Reihe wird wohl neuer sein. Auf Prad.de sind mir auch keine Unterschiede direkt aufgefallen, was wohl auch daran liegt, das ich eher ein Laie auf dem Gebiet bin.

Achja, 32 Zoll solltens mindestens sein. 

Jetzt nochmal konkret die Fragen:
Sind Samsung Geräte generell ok?
Ist LED zu bevorzugen, auch wenn ich dadurch Zoll einsparen muss (wegen dem Preis)?
Was wäre oder sind Alternativen zu meinen Beispielen?

Sollte jmd. antworten, danke 
Schönen Abend 

Ace


PS:
Fals relevant der Abstand beträgt max. 3,4 Meter, wobei ich hier im Forum auch gelesen habe, das der Abstand eher irrelevant ist, wenn man 1080p (müsste doch Full-HD sein) Quellen benutzt.

PPS:
habe auch in anderen Threads quer gelesen, nur nicht direkt etwas auf mich passendes gefunden.


----------



## v3rtex (18. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind LED Geräte den LCDs deutlich vorzuziehen, trotz des höheren Preises.
Wenn du das Geld hast, greif lieber bei den LED Geräten zu.

Ich selbst benutze den UE32B6000 seit dem Erscheinen, mit HD Sat, Xbox360 und Bluray Filmen über PC.

Besonders beeindruckend bei den LED Geräten ist, dass der Bildschirm in dunklen Szenen keinen Grauschleier wie LCD oder TFT Monitore zeigt, sondern wirklich Schwarz ist.
Zusätzlich gefällt mir auch das 100 Hz Motion Plus das schnelle Szenen sehr gut glättet.

Laut meiner Recherche hat die 7000er Serie eine andere Fernbedienung, kein DVB-T Tuner wie der 6000er, kein Kabeltuner wie der 6000er, dafür jedoch 2x USB, Ethernet, Bild in Bild, und WLAN.
Ein Netzwerkstream müsste somit unterstützt werden.
Infos dazu auf der Samsung Hompage.


Alternative? Meiner Meinung nach, keine.
Ich möchte mein Gerät nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend,

weitere Anregungen zur Kaufentscheidung bezüglich eines LED-TVs kannst du außerdem auch hier sammeln: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/84116-samsung-ue40b6000.html

Ich bin mit meinem UE37B6000 sehr zufrieden und möchte die knackigen Farben nicht mehr missen.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

Is halt alles auch ne Geldfrage, genau wie "Mercedes E Klasse oder VW Golf?"   beides ist nicht schlecht, das eine halt besser, aber auch teurer.


----------



## Atel79 (20. Januar 2010)

Im eigentlichen sinne gibt es keine Led-Fernseher sondern Lcd Fernseher mit led Backlight.

Kauf dir entweder einen Plasma oder Lcd mit led Backlight.

Der ist nicht so teuer ist aber sehr gut

Panasonic TX-P42S10E

http://communitypower.info/root5/artikel/1/667/panasonic-viera-tx-p-42-s-10-e-update/

http://www.cnet.de/tests/tv/4100367...a+tx_p42s10e+perfektes+bild_+fairer+preis.htm


----------



## hempsmoker (20. Januar 2010)

Jo, wie Atel79 ja schon gesagt hat, gibts keinen Unterschied zwischen LED oder LCD Bildschirm. LED bedeutet einfach, dass das Bild (also das LCD) statt mit "normalen" Leuchtstoffröhren (LSR) mit LEDs beleuchtet wird. 
LEDs sind halt stromsparender und geben ein klareres Licht ab als LSR (finde ich zumindest). Durch die LEDs kann man den Fernseher dann auch noch flacher bauen - auf der CES wurde solch ein Display vorgestellt, dass gerade mal 0,6cm dick ist. 

Ansonsten kannst du auch beruhigt zu LCD-Geräten mit "altmodischer" LSR-Beleuchtung nehmen, vor allem wenn dein Budget begrenzt ist.


----------



## kreids (2. Februar 2010)

ich bestitze auch den samsung ue32b6000,ich kann ihn dir wärmstens empfehlen.bis jetzt war jeder vom bild überzeugt sogar der techniker von der telekom als er an der telefondose rumschraubte.
von mir ein klare kaufempfehlung!!
super klares bild,hammer farben!!
bei mir sieht das fernseh so aus wie bei anderen mit einem plasma wenn er blu ray schaut!!
dazu sollte ich aber auch sagen ich sehe fernseh aus dem internet mit dem  entertinment paket von der telekom.

mfg


----------



## Cionara (2. Februar 2010)

Für 800€ nimm dir lieber was größeres. Auf nem 32"er Lohnt FullHD kaum.
Für 750€ kriegst du nen 42" Panasonic FullHD G10 Plasma der besser ausgeleuchtet ist als die LCD-TVs mit LED, ne vernünftige Größe hat, schnellere Reaktionszeit hat als jeder LCD-TV + perfektes Schwarz und sehr geile Farben.  Habe mich tagelang durch alle Internetseiten gelesen. Von Chip.de bis Cnet.com über HDTVtest.com und durch etliche Foren.

Und wenn du wirklich nur einen 32"er willst nimm den Sony KDL 32 V5800AEP.
Der hat schon einen eingebauten HD-Sat-Receiver, kommt Bildtechnisch locker an die LED-TVs ran und kostet nur um die 500€/600€. Bzw die 40" Variante davon kostet um die 750€. Hat allerdings genau wie alle anderen LCD-TVs in gewissem Rahmen Backlightbleeding. Plasmas haben den Vorteil, dass sie kein Backlight Bleeding haben und perfekt durchleutet sind.

Meine Empfehlung und die Empfehlung von Cnet und HDTVtest.com
Panasonic TX-P42G10E Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Hier die Cnet Liste der best HDTVs: http://reviews.cnet.com/best-hdtvs/
Und der besten HDTV-Reihen: http://reviews.cnet.com/best-high-definition-tvs/


mfg Cionara


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

spar dir geld bis du dir min einen 40" besser noch 46" mit led leisten kannst. entweder den 6000er von samsung, oder den 8000er, 7er lohnt sich nicht. der 8er, den ich hab, hat 200hz. spar da lieber nicht zuviel und greif einmal richtig zu, geiz ist nicht geil wenn du auch länger als 3j dran freude haben willst.


----------



## N8Mensch (8. Februar 2010)

Plasmas flackern(zwar nicht so stark, aber ähnlich wie bei alten Röhren) und das kann auch nicht jeder ab.
Sollte man sich vor dem Kauf mal anschauen(am deutlichsten zu erkennen, wenn man ein Stück neben den TV schaut).

LeDs sparen z.B.:Strom. In meinen Fall habe ich dann nicht so ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich den TV mal von morgens bis abends nebenbei laufen lasse.
Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, für was man den TV nutzen möchte.
Denn: Schaut man gerne und oft in einem komplett abgedunkelten Raum Kinofilme, kann die ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung der Edge-LED in dunklen Szenen oder Kinoformatbalken durchaus auf den ein oder anderen Betrachter störend wirken.
Bei beleuchteten Räumen, dem normalen 16:9 TV-Betireb oder beim Spielen fällt das nicht auf. Da liefern Edge-LED-Geräte ein wunderbares, saftiges Bild mit einem satten Schwarz.


----------



## Xion4 (8. Februar 2010)

Cionara schrieb:


> Für 800€ nimm dir lieber was größeres. Auf nem 32"er Lohnt FullHD kaum.
> Für 750€ kriegst du nen 42" Panasonic FullHD G10 Plasma der besser ausgeleuchtet ist als die LCD-TVs mit LED, ne vernünftige Größe hat, schnellere Reaktionszeit hat als jeder LCD-TV + perfektes Schwarz und sehr geile Farben.  Habe mich tagelang durch alle Internetseiten gelesen. Von Chip.de bis Cnet.com über HDTVtest.com und durch etliche Foren.
> 
> Und wenn du wirklich nur einen 32"er willst nimm den Sony KDL 32 V5800AEP.
> ...



Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, wenn der Raum zu klein ist, und somit der Sitzabstand auch, dann leidet die Wahrnehmung des Bildes, speziell bei nicht HD Material. Habe auch nen 40" LCD, bin sehr zufrieden, leider ist das Bild von Kabel Deutschland auch bei einem Digital Receiver unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Fleshless (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal den an LG 42LH9000

LG 42LH9000 LCD/TFT-Fernseher, LED-Fernseher: TFT/LCD-Fernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

also für 960€ excl. Versand gibts schon das aktuelle 42" Top Modell von  LG mit 200Hz und LED Back-light in diversen Tests kommt er mit den  schwarzwerten den Plasma`s schon sehr nahe ich hab ihn seit ca. 1 Monat  und kann das Gerät nur empfehlen.

Ich benutze ihn mit einem Vantage 7100C incl. Sky HD abo.

Ich kann den Lg nur empfehlen.


----------



## Necthor (14. Februar 2010)

Cionara schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung und die Empfehlung von Cnet und HDTVtest.com
> Panasonic TX-P42G10E Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Die Qualität von Plasma-TVs sei unbestritten und der günstige Preis verglichen mit LED-TVs erst recht.

Es ist aber nur scheinbar günstig. 
Der Panasonic  TX-P42G10E verbraucht *sagenhafte *340W. 
Das relativiert sämtliche Qualitäten. Ausserdem ist Plasma eine veraltete Technologie die mit Biegen-und-Brechen versucht mit zu halten was sich in der Leistungsaufnahme widerspiegelt.
Wenn ihr nicht grad Plasmafetischisten seid und euch keinen Stromzähler von Ferrari eingebaut habt verzichtet drauf.

Mein nächster TV wird ganz klar ein TV mit LED-Backlight und erträglichen 80W Leistungsaufname.


----------

